

In Age of Twitter, NBC Rewrites Olympic Playbook - kevinpacheco
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303644004577523280738908096-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwNDExNDQyWj.html

======
jinushaun
"Instead, every Olympic event will be available live online for cable and
satellite subscribers, who will be able to select events from a menu at
nbcolympics.com."

And then they lost me… I don't have cable TV. I can get NBC free over the air,
but watching online will cost me money. No thanks. I wonder if pre-Comcast NBC
would've had this ridiculous requirement.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Right. So you are not their customer but you will continue to get it for free
over the air like everyone else who wants to wait for it to be broadcast.
Paying customers will have the option to see it live if they want. Isn't
freedom of choice awesome!

